# [xorg] probleme de fonte (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai un warning dans mon /var/log/Xorg.0.log que je n'arrive pas a corriger

```
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        built-ins

```

Or dans mon xorg.conf, je ne fais plus référence à OTF

```
Section "Files"

#    RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

#    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection
```

Pourquoi cherche t'il OTF ?Last edited by mcsky2 on Fri Jul 10, 2009 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est vestigial en fait si tu fais un grep sur OTF tu vas trouver des restes de X11R6 i.e. :

```
/usr/X11R6/include/xorg/xorg-server.h:#define COMPILEDDEFAULTFONTPATH "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

```

Un peu de ménage à faire (cf. docbook Modular Xorg - point 2.) mais en l'état y a rien qui puisse affecter le comportement de X   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Tu as probablement un répertoire vide /usr/share/fonts/OTF.

Tu peux découvrir quel paquet a installé ce répertoire avec equery b /usr/share/fonts/OTF

Si la commande ne renvoie rien, tu peux tranquillement supprimer le répertoire et xorg devrait arrêter de hurler  :Wink: 

[EDIT]grilled !   :Sad: 

[EDIT2]finalement peut-être pas tant que ça, en fait  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [EDIT]grilled !  
> 
> [EDIT2]finalement peut-être pas tant que ça, en fait 

 

Sais pas mais j'ai fait l'hypothèse qu'il avait déjà fait le tour des reps sans succès donc la suite le dira   :Razz: 

Et pis j'en rajoute une couche - des fois que ce ne soit pas suffisant avec la purge : essayer un coup de #fc-cache  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Ben en fait, ce topic m'a permis de faire un peu de ménage !

J'ai en effet découvert que j'avais des fontes OTF installées et dont j'ignorais tout.

Elles provenaient de font-misc-ethiopic et de font-misc-meltho (que j'utilise bien entendu tous les jours, tu penses !  :Laughing:  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Sais pas d'où sont sortis ces deux paquets mais le fait de les enlever supprime le répertoire OTF et xorg est content.

Par contre, si je crée manuellement /usr/share/fonts/OTF, j'obtiens le même warning que mcsky2. 

Et supprimer le répertoire supprime le warning.

Voilà voilà ...  :Smile: 

----------

## mcsky2

Merci pour vos reponses.

Je n'ai pas de dossier OTF dans /usr/share/fonts/

J'ai :

```
100dpi     

cyrillic 

encodings   

misc

Type1

util

75dpi

default  

fonts.cache-1  

TTF                 

ukr        

xawtv

corefonts  

dejavu    

local          

ttf-bitstream-vera  

urw-fonts
```

J'ai fait un grep -r OTF * sur /usr/share/fonts et j'ai trouvé :

```
Fichier binaire corefonts/georgiab.ttf concordant

default/ghostscript/ChangeLog:    OTF versions removed until the best time.

```

----------

## boozo

concernant /usr/share/fonts ça semble accréditer mon hypothèse (et il me semble que tu dois avoir vu la migration de Xorg attendu la date de ton profile). Et le grep -r ne renvois rien dans /usr/share/X11R6/ ?

Si tu as viré le rep X11R6, et que çà persiste essaie le #fc-cache -r pour voir

----------

## ghoti

Bon, finalement j'ai raconté des salades (qui a dit "encore!" :Laughing: ): mon warning n'a rien à voir du tout avec celui de mcsky2   :Confused: 

Et comme mon instal est toute jeune (à peine plus d'1 an), plus trace de X11R6.

Bref, toutes les raisons d'être à côté de la plaque...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de dossier X11R6 mais X11.

La commande fc-cache -r n'a rien changé.

J'utilise la version 7.2 de xorg-X11

----------

## boozo

bon ben c'est bien un bout de harcode dans le xorg-server.h

```
grep -r OTF /usr/include/xorg/xorg-server.h

#define COMPILEDDEFAULTFONTPATH "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"
```

Y'a un tracker sur b.g.o si tu veux mais comme ce n'est qu'un warning trivial m'étonnerais qu'il soit traité dans un futur proche - c'est un peu normal.

En woraround je te propose de faire :

```
#mkdir /usr/share/fonts/OTF ; cd /usr/share/fonts/OTF ; mkfontdir 

#mkdir /usr/share/fonts/TTF ; cd /usr/share/fonts/OTF ; mkfontdir

#fc-cache -r  (éventuellement)

```

Et après un <crtl> + <Alt> + <backspace>, tu regardes les logs de X et tes 2 warning devraient avoir cédé la place à qqch comme :

 *Quote:*   

> (==) FontPath set to:
> 
>         /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,
> 
>         /usr/share/fonts/OTF,
> ...

 

----------

## mcsky2

C'est bon, je n'ai plus de warning.

Merci

----------

## boozo

De rien    :Smile: 

----------

